# full time woodworkers?



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I was wondering How many full time woodworkers do we have here on LJ .And more so how many are doing it for a living!!!!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I still do remodel as well as the fine woodworking. When I did my taxes for the 2006 year it forced me to look at the real numbers. For the last 3 years my income from custom woodworking has jumped incrementally from 25% to 50% to 75% of my total income. The custom jobs individually were actually profitable, the average joe remodels just seemed to move cash.


----------



## clarkcustoms (Mar 12, 2007)

Scott,
My first line of defence as far as paying the bills and keeping from starving to death is custom woodworking, The materials that I use for building custom projects my son and I take old buildings apart for the materials then we recycle the materials into whatever it is people want built. I also sell some of the materials from the buildings that we take apart,usually it's milled up for flooring or for kitchen cabinets but for the projects that I've built from the recycled wood has included everthing from rockingchairs to grandfather clocks to gun cabinets to bunkbeds I've also milled up a couple of houses full of trim. I enjoy working with old recycled materials becouse it very dry and as a rule it doesn't move much with changes in humidity the main drawback is all the freaken slivers that I spend hours picking out of my hands. 
Taking old buildings apart and cleaning the old materials is very labor intensive but to me there's absolutly no way new wood can duplicate antique recycled materials.
Sincerely,
Jim at Clark Customs


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

It nice to have a business that compliments each other.I bet you come across some nice materials.Its nice that all that is not filling up landfills and going to good use


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I love working with reclaimed wood. I've stripped and reinstalled lots of trim in out 1880's house. In some places there is new big box "clear" pine mixed in. Once stained you can spot the difference a mile away, blindfolded at night.

To avoid hijacking the thread, I'm not a full-time wood worker. I'm a part /nearly full time basement remodeler (sub contracting for Owens Corning with my Dad) We also do the occasional project for our own customers as the schedule allows. I also still work part-time as a graphic designer for our local daily newspaper (been there full time 12 years, and just can't seem to break the habit!)

I like the variety this current working lifestyle offers. Occasionally we get to do some demo and custom installs - cabinetry, stairs… Ideally over the course of the next 5-10 years I'll have a fairly equal split of woodworking, carpentry and computer related design - whether as all seperate jobs, or somehow all roped into one. (LJ magazine anyone?). Maybe some teaching thrown into the mix.

I could always sell the home, by a lathe and live in a hut on some island, selling pens and bowls to tourists!


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

You have found another one! I have been full time for about a year now.

Spring is here, the sun is shining and the people are coming out of hibernation from the long winter. - Things are slow, but they are picking up slowly and steadily.

I am not going to make a fortune here, but I am happy, the bills are paid each month, I have a fantastic and loving wife and there is beer in the refrigerator. What more can a man ask for?


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Tony love you outlook.I can say about the same exact thing


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I am also a full time woodworker, for a year now as well. Things started out with a rush, and then slowed down. Now I am trying to build my skills and client list, as well as my product line.

I think with the return of summer, people will be out and spending more. I just have to find the right items for them. Like Tony said, I may not make a fortune, but I am much more happy than I was in corporate life.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Does a cabinetmaker qualify as woodworking? Many days it just seems like factory work. Dealing with homeowners and contractors sometimes remindes me of my worst days behind a desk. Quarterly reports, estimates, cut lists, payroll, proposals, taxes and more taxes…did I say taxes? I tend to think of woodworking as something special, but it can suck you into the go-fast into debt, and grow, grow, grow mentality that makes my country so crazy. $20,000.00 dollar kitchens for people so busy all they ever eat comes out of the microwave! Insane!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I was talking to a real estate agent on the weekend who said that the kitchens in the condos are nice - they are just built to only last about 5 years and then they will be replaced.

I couldn't believe this "plan" of living.. wow. What have we become?


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I think I lived in an apartment complex with the same credo, except the didn't look particularly good either (must have been on year 19 of their 5 year life) - the base cabinet "floors" were dished terribly, might as well have been bowls…


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I find this mentality alot with even furniture now.I get comments like I don't want to spend that much on furniture I get tired of it in a few years and want something else.We have become a throw it away society I think.
Dennis I would say cabinetmaking is woodworking.I tried doing some kitchen cabinets in the begining Boy!! it's not easy and contractors etc. are very hard to work with but hey ,at least people seem a little more at ease droping $$$ on there kitchen to show off.Sometimes we have to make things we are not thrilled about to pay the bills!!!


----------



## PhilBrown (Apr 16, 2007)

I did it full time for 17 months after my factory got bought out and dissolved. Unfortunately the bills got to be too much and I phoned my old trucking boss looking for work in the crating shop at night. He offered me a trucking run at night which will go by my front door in 2 weeks due to a new plant opening in my area. I will be able to park the rig at home and continue in my wood shop during the day, which I do right now but stressfully so since I have to drive 50 miles one way to work each day which eliminates two extra hours in the workshop. Hopefully my custom casket making business will take off and I can let the trucking go. Right now I'm working on a signature casket with 3 paintings set into the lid which will be given to family members after the service.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Carpenter or Cabinet Maker. THis depends which country you come from.

In finland - there are only carpenters.

In the UK a carpenter is sombody who makes Houses and things like that - A cabinet Maker is person who produces fine furniture.

A person who produces kithchen cabinets all day in a factory, using machines is not a woodworker - they are a machine themselves and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Tony, your remark stuck with me. Personally I'd hate factory work, but I'd also hate being in an office. I've known people who have spent their entire lives doing factory work who are, mentally, better off that many business owners. I'd rather do factory work then have a job that takes advantage of people…payday loans, credit cards, bankers, loan officers, oil executives, lawyers, politicians…heck I'm still a little pissed at paying $300.00 an hour to talk to a nurse.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

must be more than a little angry, Dennis.. that was quite a while ago that you told about that.

I saw little clips from Michael Moore's new "documentary"-I thought of your situation and Mark's of course…. 
Last thing he said was " don't go private"... and Canada is trying to get some private health care up and going…. shame on us.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I used to be a Journeyman Carpenter and I built homes from the dirt up. Now I have progressed to a Craftsman. I make things out of little sticks. I buy big sticks and make little sticks then I take the little sticks and make big sticks again… And after one set of cabinets I realized that just about any three-legged monkey that can read a tape measure and cut a strait line is calling themselves a cabinet maker, so I started making swooping cuts and guitars, and chairs, and weird shaped stuff… I, am an artist.


----------



## StevieD (Dec 7, 2006)

Like Obi I to am A life long carpenter.Out here in Montana for many years one had to do everything when it came to building. Framing electricul, plumbing finish work, we did it all. Times are different now, most crews can only do one segment of the job. There seems to be a sub for everything now. I gave up my hammer for hire in 94 and went into the hotel business. bought one and in 2001 couldn't take it anymore so I built a new hotel. Now I work the desk afternoons and work in the shop mornings. I have 2years worth of projectsin my lobby. everyone want them but everyone is to cheap, or I'am to expensive.I do however miss building.


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm not full-time yet but I plan and expect to be in the next 5 years. The fun in my current day job ran out a couple of years ago and I need a change!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Debbie…my next project should be a soap box…My wife has been in serious pain the last six weeks to eight weeks. We saw four different doctors, all with different expensive perscriptions, to find she had a kidney stone causing the pain. I don't even want to know the cost, but that has a lot to do with me doing the factory kitchen gig. I'm really tempted to move a decimal place next time I quote a job for a doctor. Then give him a $164.00 bill for just doing the estimate.
Scott…sorry for borrowing your thread…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

it took 4 doctors to figure that out??? That doesn't seem like a "rare" situation.

lol Fees: you called me. YOu asked for a consult. I am a specialist - so that's even more money.. and then I do the work.. oh and don't forget the follow-ups…


----------



## Aubster (May 16, 2007)

I'm like you Don. The fun in my current job ran out a long time ago. I a son of a carpenter who has always enjoyed building things from nothing. Growning up I was always told not to attempt to do my own business. Some years ago my wife and I started a business and it was the best job we've ever had just the wrong timing for us (Due to kids being way to young to handle us being gone a lot). Now that the kids are all grown we are serious researching being self employed woodworkers.


----------



## Bigd85743 (Jan 28, 2007)

Aubster, My kids will be out of the house in my planned timeframe so its going to work out good for me. Right now I'm taking woodworking jobs as I have time and working on the business mgmt side of things by taking classes. Which is really helping me. I can do the woodworking but the business side of it is where I have the most diffculty making sense of it.


----------



## BillHoyer (May 18, 2007)

Four years FT building redwood greenhouses, then six years at GTE doing "Young-Upwardly-Mobile-Geek" work, and now going on four years designing and building furniture out of wood. The two best jobs I've had were spent working with wood…the most UNsatisfying job I've had was spent working with ADA and Pro*SQL.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

So many people are so cheap these days. Looking at Wal-Mart crap and expecting an artisan or craftsman to butild it out of a nice hard wood for $29.95.

Dennis, you are a craftsman and if you have to build a particle board anything to make your payments, I , for one, will uncerstand and still respect you in the morning.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not close to being good enough to make a living at it, but I hope to at least be able to supplement my income in retirement from my shop. I figure if I hang around with you folks for the next 10 years or so enough might rub of to make that happen.

My wife and I are also about to embark on a 10 year run of buying and renovating homes….we hope to do 3-4 in that time and then ideally have a primary home and a vacation home during retirement.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Obi - I could not agree with you more - This IKEA syndrome that people have. They want real wood products for less than the materials cost. We also live in a "throw away age", as debbie said things are only built to last a few years.

I tried a different slant on that subject - When I offer a kitchen, if the customer wants to change their kitchen a few years down the line, I will buy back their drawer and door fronts and either re-finish them or make them new ones (for a small consideration of course). No takers for a kitchen YET!


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

dennis--charging them for the estimate--they would call it a "consultation fee"--I would love to see how that would work out…ok…not on topic…but we need something new here in the US…


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

This is the only job that I know. I started in the family business when I was 14 years old and was building things before that. We suppliment our business by having a full showroom with both my items and furniture that we pruchase. Some is that cheap import stuff that people want. I sometimes will have customers say that they could buy a piece down the road at a "discounter" for 1/2 what I quote. I usually tell them to do it. Can't stay in business trying to compete with importers. We must provide an added or perceived value.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I enjoy the work, the people, the freedom, the ability to create and be creative, and working at home with the family.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

we recently got charged $75 for a lawyer to say that he couldn't help us…2 min. maximum in his office… 45 min wait in the waiting room. I'm thinking about charging him for our time.


----------



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well I don't know if I can consider myself working at it full time, but it is the only thing that I do at this present time. I am unable to do mostly anything else so I look for good patterns and try and do as many wood burnings as I can so, you all can decide if I do woodworking full time. I know I sure do enjoy it.


----------



## Gail (Jul 25, 2007)

HI, I am new here, but thought that I would jump in… the format is different from other forums that I have been to, so this may take me some time to get used to. But I do recognize some familiar faces.

I woodwork for a living, and have been sole propreitor of my own business for the last three years. I love it. It's best mix of everything. Are you considering a career change?

Good luck.

Gail


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome Gail. Maybe you can create a blog on your experiences to help others out. It sounds like you have a lot of experience, and your work looks great. If others had something to read and see, they might want to make the change too.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Although i am now quote( retired) i still do woodworking everyday. pain therapy
I made my living building new homes , renovations and general woodworking for 25 years.
All i have ever done is woodworking.
I even grew up in an old lumber yard.
I could not imagine doing anything else.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I do it part time just for a hobby, but wouldn't mind doing it for money.

I just need to find some customers!


----------



## piper (Mar 28, 2007)

I feel like a child trying to be taught by collage professors how to do basic math. How many years of experince is in this one place. How much we have to glean from so many wonderful minds.


----------



## pmulry (Jul 13, 2007)

I quit my law practice a little less than 2 years ago to build full-time. We've done several dozen poker tables in that time and now I'm branching out into other fine furniture work. The poker table end of things has slowed down a bit lately but just yesterday I got 3 new jobs that are completely unrelated to poker. Just as I've perfected my custom poker table design, naturally.


----------



## enolson (Aug 2, 2007)

High, all. I've been lurking on the forum for a while and just joined up yesterday. Haven't had a chance to post anything in my workshop. I'm a Marine on my twilight tour (21 years and a wakeup!). I'm with a Reserve Unit here in Springfield, MO. I'm not a full time furniture maker just yet, as time doesn't allow it. However, as soon as I retire, I'm jumping in with both feet! Should be sometime in the next year. This area is booming. New home construction (McMansions) all over the place and, my favorite: restorations of the hundreds of Craftsman bungalows in this area. I'm currently backlogged approximately six months' worth of furniture orders. Those folks that're restoring their bungalows have money. With that money they want to outfit their restored home with Arts and Crafts furniture. Niche found! I love building Arts and Crafts style furniture, as well as some contemporary designs of my own that have found a market here as well. The going rate here for a furnituremaker's time is $60.00 an hour! I don't know if that's good or bad, but it's a hell of a lot more than I make as a Marine! And nobody's shooting at me, either! Always a plus. Additionally, out of all of the furnituremaker's I've spoken to out here, they're all saying the same thing: huge backlog of orders. One guy was two years' behind with no end in sight. Another big plus is all of the hardwoods available for cheap! I bought a sawmill this past spring just so I could mill lumber I harvested off of my property. Now I've got farmers dropping by and asking me to take down this or that walnut or oak or elm and I can have the lumber just for removing it off their land. If I don't take the tree, they cut it up and burn it for firewood!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Eric. That is great news that you found your niche so easily.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

sounds like you are receiving a little "thank you" for your 21 years of service!!

wonderful


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

i'm not a full time woodworker yet, but plan to support my family working in my shop when i retire. ebay has been a good avenue for me to sell my hobby projects, but will no-doubt have a website someday.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 12, 2007)

I work the factory by night, and woodworker by day.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Wood worker, wood nut, wood on the brain, eat wood, drink wood, sleep wood, dream wood, scrap wood, new wood, used wood, wood from the burn pile, I live for wood. Starting with the trees when I was a kid I sold black walnut trees that I sprouted from nuts in my yard, didn't sell to many but planted a lot of black walnut trees over the years, some that are huge now. I work the wood year in and year out. See my web site for more on WOOD!


----------



## Stan_MT (Aug 16, 2007)

Just signed up here, looks like a great home away from home. 

Started woodworking in my garage about 4 years ago, now full-time cabinetmaker in a 2 man shop. After a 20+ year career in the high-tech IT industry-I couldn't be any happier.

In my own shop I spend my time doing cabinetry for family, bandsaw boxes, custom carts, curio tables and other smaller projects.


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

Its hard, I personally do a lot of juried art shows to get my name out there.But it's been a really tough go of it untill this past year there were MANY times I did not think I was going to make it and were the next check was going to come from.Most guys that I talk to that have made it say the same thing it's a matter of hanging tough and paying your dues and a few prayers never hurt .Good luck hope you find the path.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I'm the new guy but I've been a self employed woodworker for around 12 years now.It was a learn as you go process and is just now getting off the ground. My wife is now full time in the shop with me and we are enjoying our time together. She does crafts that we load up on our 1949 F-5 ,which is now fully restored, and hit the local craft and art festivals. She is doing very well with her new business and I get to drive the old truck once a week to the shows.We don't ever expect to be rich but let me tell you,MONEY AIN"T EVERYTHING ! Good luck


----------



## shangrila (Apr 5, 2007)

I like you outlook!!Both the wife and I work together fulltime in this business too.It's been great for our relationship.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

I did it for two years as well and i made ends meet. I didnt like however, turning my hobby, for which i have a passion, into working on things i didnt want to build for people I didn't really care about.

Too harsh? If it wasn't for my family and friends I don't think I would be nearly as passionate about woodworking. I don't remember the last time I built something for myself.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been making dust and firewood for the better part of thirty years. I can still remember my first commision/contract. A fingerjointed firewood box….....spent $200 on the wood, joints wouldnt fit, spent another $200 on more wood and a month later got paid $350 buckaroos.

My folks bought the first kitchen I ever made, ...............its so ugly its not funny albeit back then I was as proud as a Peacock.

Still have the first decoy I carved, looks more a ******************** then a duck.

I've settled into my new shop now and life for the most part is pretty good, making furniture, kitchens etc. looking back…................no regrets!

Regards


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

lol I love your descriptions of your first projects …


----------



## Proclamator (Sep 25, 2007)

Scott, I have been a woodworker for about 30 years. I have been a full-time woodworker for about 5 years.

I am called a carpenter/cabinet maker in my position at the school district. Low pay, but a great job. I get to build everything from display cases to kitchen cabinets, from office remodels to wall length bookcases, from hugh trophy cases to small steps for the little tykes. I usually have 3-5 projects going at a time and I really enjoy the continuous change.

Everything is designed in the shop, a teacher or administrator will explain what they need and and we design and build it from there. The major drawback is trying to explain to an administrator why you can't take all of the walls out of a double wide trailer to give him more room.

The benefits are good, most of the people are great to work with, and everyday is different.


----------



## JGCW (Oct 2, 2007)

I own and operate a small custom cabinet/furniture shop. I've been on my own for 12 years .

My business is lean using 1-2 employees max. We emphasize the high end of cabinet work, but also do many smaller custom jobs also. I work a lot of hours, but get a lot of flexibility in my time off.

I couldnt imagine doing anything else.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just starting out looking at woodworking as perhaps more than just a hobby - after 28 years in the IT industry. I've quit the 'day' job and I am now looking at how I could sustain myself doing something I've always loved doing. i haven't given up completely on computers as I think, with things like Sketchup, they can be an important addition to the toolkit - and I'm keen on focusing on making things easier for the woodworker with a little help from technology.

I'm just starting out, so still looking at how other people are making a go at it and whether a small manufacturing shop or a custom cabinet making shop would be of most interest. I had a thought that I'd like to focus on what I call "Functional art" - items made of wood that can facilitate other people's creativity, for example music stands, artists easels, spinning wheels, butter churners, massage tables, reproduction penny-farthing bike wheels - I guess more of a specialty custom woodworker, possibly some stock items.

Any thoughts or help is appreciated.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

check out the September eMag (there's an article about the business side of things) as well as discussions posted in the "Forums: Sweating for Bucks". There is a wealth of knowledge there.


----------



## daveintexas (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello-
New guy to your forum. 
I have been building "stuff" for over 15 years. During that time I had a regular day job in the automobile repair buisiness. I turned 50 this past January and decided that my quality of life needed to be upgraded, so, for the past 5 months I have been a full time worker of wood. Its great, sure wish I had done this ten years ago.
The jobs I do are mostly cabinets, but since the general public wants cabinets that look like furniture its not boring at all.
I have found that ads on "Craigslist" have really generated some viable customers. And hopefully after 3 or 4 years the word of mouth will keep the clients coming in.
Another avenue I have found is a consignment furniture store. They take peoples used furniture and display it. When its sold the store gets a percentage of the selling price. This has been great for me, because anything I build that I dont like, didnt come out the way I thought it should, or even a prototype, I send it to the consignment store and when they sell it I get some money back. And I dont have it sitting around the shop, taking up valuable space.

Dave


----------



## Dekker (Oct 11, 2007)

*DaveInTexas*, that idea of using the consignment shop as "storage" is a great idea!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

storage - where you get money for putting it there!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't know whether I'm a full time woodworker or not. I work on both sides of the wall. sometimes I'm in the saddle shop and some times I'm in the wood shop and sometimes both. Maybe I'm a full time "Shop Varmint". I'm not retired. Carleen says we've spent the last 20 years waiting on an order. That's just this business. You do what you have to do. I just got 2 nice contracts so things are looking up.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Thought I should add one more note, that is real estate investments keep my woodworking ventures afloat.


----------



## LONGHAIR (Dec 16, 2007)

Cabinet maker here also. It seems to be a pretty common thing on this thread. I am not self employed though. I work in a commercial shop. I build everything from kitchens to large reception desks for other businesses. I do smaller furniture projects, custom boxes, and turnings in my home shop.


----------



## oicurn2it2 (Nov 22, 2007)

scott , lil late chiming in but full time self employed furniture /doors like you find it both awsome and strenuous being a one man twenty-one piece band the work, the marketing ,sales , design ,errands,bills,& then thes the ahh….wood, yea thats it nice joint ,good finish, happy clients, next .
10 yrs running toward of that the last 6 totally knee deep in the sawdust hope i got another 30 yrs in me 
side note to some post further up , somthing ive stumbled on here you might find interesting is the county permit list,i can pull mine for two bucks at the permit office and it shows all the people that are building in my county it gives 
the home owners name, the contractors ,the home address, the home owners current adress, the cost of the home ,the square fotage, and some other stuff but whats cool is that its public record and a ready made marketing list im pretty sure you may find that usefull if you havent already it allows me to focus marketing to the one with the 7 figure budgets …... is that prejudice?


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

Another one here.

You get used to discount KD after a while. But it's worth it for your sanity. Woodworkers aren't made to do anything else. 10 Years at Magna showed me that


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been making a living doing some form of woodworking all my life, started getting paid for it when I was sixteen on a full time basis framing houses. Did that for many years before I started triming full time. Started building kitchens full time until I ended up where I'm at now about 17 years ago. Still build the kitchens but get to build a lot of very cool furniture to. I've built for some famous people that I'm sure you all would know and for some that are very on the Forbes list. I'm making more than I ever thought was possible working for some one and not for myself doing what I do. So I guess I'm lucky in that respect, but the best part is if I could I'd do it for free. So getting paid to do it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I recently took early retirement to allow myself the opportunity to do woodworking full time. I do production turning and furniture making. A lot of projects are completed with materials that I salvage from old homes and barns. Recently dismantled an old smoke house that had been used to cure hams and bacon for 75 years.
Have also torn up a hard rock maple gym floor from an old school that was being demolished. Ran all the maple flooring through the planer and am still making projects from it.


----------



## Popintraining (Nov 22, 2007)

I've been working as a full time woodworker since I was old enough to unload the truck for dad. That was about 30 years ago. Recently in the last 25 years we've been working side by side building everything from houses to custom bars and just about everything in between. It has been a great life and career, I haven't gotten rich yet, but I have been doing exactly what I want to do. Recently I started taking my woodworking skills to another level and writing about this experience on a blog at http://woodworkingtipsfrompop.com/ come check it out and let me know what you think


----------



## cowboy (Jan 12, 2008)

I have been a studio furniture maker for over 30 yrs now,doing no plywood projects,solid wood through,hand cut dovetails,solid wood drawer bottoms,no repair work other than friends and relatives for free,nor kitchen cabinets in over 25 years.It's a great way to make a living if you don't mind the hours.I get into very large and involved pieces some and although they may sell for a lot there is a tremendous amount of time in them and a lot of material cost.I actually make more money on smaller pieces in the $2-3000 range.But I have learned to be happy with a certain amount of money each month and not worry about the hourly rate.Yes,I am like everyone else and try to get a hourly rate figured in somehow but it very,very seldom works like that for me.As my ex-wife used to say I always try to give someone a museum piece even if they did not pay a museum price.It's crazy to do what we do ,design something different than anyone else has built,ourselves included and then tell someone how much it will cost and live with that price.We are crazy but I love it.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I gave up 17 years of cutting meat and started restoreing antique furniture a few years ago. I gave it up that also, too many family and friends wanting stuff done for little or nothing, which I didn't mind for awhile, I figured I was paying my dues to get the word out. Well I was wrong. Another thing I think that was not in my favor was the Antique furniture market. Antique shops are almost gone now in this town that supported about a half a dozen of them. Then ofcourse Antique Roadshows attitude of don't touch the finish. I think that sticks with people. But on the other hand I've done a few pieces that were destined for the trash, and now they should be around another 100 years. In this new world of cheap furniture it's hard to understand why the old SOLID OAK antique furniture isn't in more demand if done correctly. But thats the way things seem to be, everyone wants cheap, labor included. Well I'm 50 years old, call it a midlife crisses but I'm really tired of busting my hump for a poverty wage. Someday I might figure it out. I think for most woodworkers there is alot of drive to be like Norm which is nothing wrong with that, but you need bussiness skills and risk too, maybe thats where I'm lacking. I've been a woodworker for 28 years, I would describe my self as a more of a Woodsmith type of woodworker than FineWoodWorking. I spend enough time on my stuff and don't get much for it, I can't imagine spending more time. Don't get me wrong, the reason I'm slow is I'm particular. I like to put pride into my work. Plus I like to keep my fingers. In a nut shell, I have 28 years of experience as a woodworker, I have quite a bit of money invested in tools and in time learning how to use them all efficiently, the job is dangerous, and all the dust is not healthy. If I can't make a respectable liveing from the trade, why would I bother ? I think we are also liveing in a HGTV, Home Depot world, alot of wannabe doit yourselfers and knowitalls. Customers that will tell you how to build a deck they seen on HGTV and how long it's going to take you to build it. Give me a break.


----------



## lechevaldebois (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys! I just discovered this great site. I am also a pro cabinetmaker. I have my own fully equipped woodshop (1300 sq.ft) here in Montreal where I build custom furniture and teach private lessons in cabinetmaking. I also sell exotic wood veneers and collect old planes. Been my own boss for 4 years now and I love it.
Will introduce myself properly in my profile very soon and post a few pics of my work.


----------



## cabinetmaker2 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been self employed now for well over 30 years , I have built everything from houses to dog sleds, I also lobster fish, and harvest firewood when things get slow in the shop, I caretake summer estates on the side, theres always a way to make a buck if you set your mind to it, and your back in it…


----------



## Flip (Jan 23, 2008)

I am new to LJ, but have been woodworking for over 20 years. I worked in different business's and did woodworking as a hobby, and stress relief. I went full time about 8 years ago, had a marrige breakup and lost everything. I worked in cabinet and commercial shops until last year when I finally got a shop built and enough tools to get on my own again. Woodworking is in my blood, I love it, and making a living doing something you love is rare in this age of fast and stressful everything. I am lucky to live in a paradise, and love nature. My partner is a glass artist, so we both realise how lucky we are to be out of the rat race!
I moved to the area I am in 4 years ago, so it is tough getting the word out. I am keeping busy though, and doing artistic things plus custom work. I wouldn't want to do anything else. It is definatly a tough life if you have a lot of overhead and expenses. 
I am just getting to know LJ and it is a great place to share experiences..


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I was reading a job outlook for woodworkers that the Feds forecast. It doesn't look good. Alot of things are being automated and less people are interested in the trade. As far as custom furniture goes, you better live in a highly populated area just to survive.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Woodchuck I had to check that tidbit out. Not a big surprise. The US furniture business has been hit hard the last few years. Around here we'll just cut each others throats and the last one standing gets to file bankruptcy. But if you can keep a good attitude it is a lot more fun than selling cars to people who can't afford them. The people I've seen succeed find a little niche and do OK. I'm still looking…


----------



## joey (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello, I have been an on again, off again, full time woodworker, Trim Carpenter for 28 years now. and I guess theirs sawdust in my blood, because I'm getting ready to rent a commercial building and go full time again. This time I'm planning on selling a line on art base furniture I have been designing, along with a line of smaller craft items and stained glass work. sounds like a lot, and I plan on working at a part time job for the first year just to finance it. I all ready have tools just didn't have to shop space to really make it happen before. tried to rent a larger garage but that didn't work out, so I had to really face facts that if I wanted to make mys dreams happen, I needed to take a chance and make the move to a place where I have the room. I found a building that did auto detailing and its bigging enough for 3 cars in the main bay with an office and another room that I can finish in, a big plus. and it is on a main highway so it has a good location and we all know the three rules of business is location, location, location. so wish me luck
Joey


----------

